# Soil Test for Centipede



## JTGrass (Feb 17, 2019)

Finally got the results. The only thing that puzzles me is the recommendation for 1 lbs., triple super-phosphate 0-46-0. Everything I have read says P is bad for Centipede grass. Why would it be recommended? Also, anything I should be concerned about for the Calcium?

Looks like those cheap pH kits are somewhat accurate. More or less matches the results. I'm not following the tree advice. My trees are super small.  Might give them 1/2 cup or so.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm a cool season guy, but I think you are correct. Their recommendation for more P seems wrong. It likes low nitrogen, low P and low pH.

Check this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=7429


----------



## JTGrass (Feb 17, 2019)

g-man said:


> I'm a cool season guy, but I think you are correct. Their recommendation for more P seems wrong. It likes low nitrogen, low P and low pH.
> 
> Check this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=7429


Thanks, seems to be the consensus everywhere on the net.  Think I'll pass on the P.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Pass on the P think about whether Centipede is even a viable grass for you to have. People have it because it is labeled a lazy person's grass. That is true if the soil is acidic, well drained and low in P. Otherwise, it is high maintenance. Something needs to be done about the high pH. That is not good for Centipede.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You're P levels are 6 ppm. That's pretty meaningless without knowing what extraction method was used.


----------



## JTGrass (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the advice.

@Ridgerunner It looks like Clemson uses Mehlich 1 method. I'll email them to find out for sure.

https://www.clemson.edu/public/regulatory/ag-srvc-lab/soil-testing/soil-lab-methods/index.html


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Put down 0-46-0 as well as a blanket application of Glyphosphate once it's actively growing to eliminate the Centipede infestation


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

6 ppm would be getting pretty low for M3 testing (26-54, however, recent PACE observations are reporting levels of 4 ppm not resulting in P deficiencies in most golf course turf types), but 6 ppm is probably plenty adequate for Centipede via M1 (15-30). It would also explain the recommendation of adding 1# of P2O5 which would be calculated to raise P levels to 15 ppm. I've noticed that the low end of the range for P becoming the most common target for P levels with the concern over P soil content. Soldier on w/o the P and keep an eye on it and the turf in future years as all plants require some level of P availability.


----------



## JTGrass (Feb 17, 2019)

@SCGrassMan My centipede says its too young to die. 

@Ridgerunner Thanks, they do use M1. In the meantime, need to see about some sulfur.


----------

